# Wet/Dry Filter setup Q's



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

I've seen in a couple of the posts lately, that you woudln't have to drill holes in the tanks to set one of these up. Is this true? I thought it was a necessity to drill a hole in the bottom for alteast the overflow tower.

Any input would be sweet :laughlong:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

its true, but you will have to buy a hangon overflow, you can find them dirt cheap on ebay, make sure the overflow is rated faster than your pumps though or you will overflow your tank


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

lol Good point

I wouldn't have to worry about that with an overflow tower though would I? Since it would just keep skimming off the top of the tank till it was level again. Thus if the power went out it would just spill into the filter until it was level, not draining the whole tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

what I meant was if your pumps can flow more water than your overflow can your pumps will run dry and overflow your tank, I would prefer a hangon vs traditional predrilled, I dont like the design of all-glass overflows, they waste alot of space and could be made smaller and better


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

I totally agree with you on the fact that they take up hell of a lot of room. If I put a tower in i'll be making it nice and small....but not to small to restrict the flow. maybe like 3"x3"

what would you do to make them better? ???


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldnt make them boxes like they are now. I would make 2" tubes that come from bulkheads on the back, make the pvc tubes like those of hangon powerfilters, have the bottoms perforated and within 3" of the bottom, I would also use a sponge prefilter on the perforate part, that way you are drawing out the dirtiest water

or for those who want to remove the debris have the sponge prefilter in the sump instead,

with this design you save alot more space

I would make the water outlets on one end and the returns on the opposite end to so that you will have a higher filtering efficiency


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok, what if you took that idea but made the bulkheads in the bottom of the tank instead of the back. that way you own't have to get a diamond chip whole saw. and extend it to within 2" from the top of the water. I might be confused with you saying to put the perforated part of the pipe 3" from the bottom. Do you mean the bottom of the tank or the bottom of the PVC setup? sorry

Also, if you put the sponge prefilter on the perforated part, wouldt that be doing just as nice of a job compared to if you put the mechanical filter in the sump?

:O


----------

